# Snowboarding Japan



## Guest

hey i room with japanese guys so i may be able to answer some of your questions. i don't know about the country side or where the mountains are but from what my japanese friends tell me, it's hard to move around japan if you don't speak the language. they told me that most people will ignore you if you speak english. not saying everyone will but most will. so i suggest going with someone who knows japanese or if you really don't care than go with a buddy so you guys can get lost together and create a crazy adventure over there. lol. as for places to board, i'll ask my friends where all the places are at.


----------



## Mojo

Niseko's next on my hit list. It's becoming a very popular spot, specially for us Aussies. Its relatively cheap and ur pretty much guaranteed deep powder. They say Niseko gets round 10-12m every season, i guess thats why they call it the powder capitol of the world. I think Habuka is another popular spot.

Ive heard u can get round these spots even if u dont speak the language as there is alot of tourists that comes thru each yr.

I'll be watching this thread as id like to hear from others who've experienced these slopes first hand.


----------



## Sim79

I am keen for more info on Japan, because it's the cheapest option for real powder snow from Australia. My next snow trip will be to Japan because I over the Austrlian snow conditions.


----------



## Guest

My little brother is stationed out there. So of course he had to ride the sloaps he told me it was the most wonderful thing he has done out there.. I can't remember where he went though I will have to ask


----------



## Mojo

RideGrl said:


> My little brother is stationed out there. So of course he had to ride the sloaps he told me it was the most wonderful thing he has done out there.. I can't remember where he went though I will have to ask


Bump......


----------



## Guest

Yeah i will also be keeping a EYE on this thread.


----------



## nzboardlife

My mates goes every january, says the powder is freakn sick but the terrain is a bit too mellow


----------



## Guest

ive been to Nagano and Shiga Kogen and the snow is simply unbeatable, the après ski not so much so. there was really nothing to do bar hit the slopes but with the snow theres not much else you want to be doing, just be prepared for some nights hunting for restraunts/bars that are actually alive.
i don't speak a word of japanese and it was fine, all the people were friendly and pretty much everyone spoke english even though there wasn't many tourists

all im all you will experience the best boarding of your life and thats what we're paying for isn't it?


----------



## Mojo

Anyone know wot the nightlife(bars & restaurants) is like over in Niseko? Is it similar to Nagano mentioned above?


----------



## Guest

its completely different, Niseko goes off


----------



## Mojo

boardy___ said:


> its completely different, Niseko goes off


Oh really... thats awesome. I heard frm sumone else there wasnt much of a nite life there. Guess they could be wrong. Any bars/clubs in particular that u recommend heading to?


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

are any of these places near tokyo? my friend lives there, hed totally house me for free


----------



## baldylox

I've been thinking bout a Japan trip for a while. Maybe winter of 2009/10....


----------



## Sim79

boardy___ said:


> i don't speak a word of japanese and it was fine, all the people were friendly and pretty much everyone spoke english even though there wasn't many tourists


That what I wanted to hear. I have started planning my next trip with 9 friends.


----------



## Guest

Japan sounds excellent., i think i shall be heading there this season. Shiga kogen is the biggest resort with the most runs and lifts but does it have good powder runs like the others advertise? Also, back to the night life.. The punters want to know if the local ladies are friendly... like do they put out?:dunno:


----------



## nzboardlife

thats a pretty expensive root if thats there first question, maybe they should look into an asian titty bar instead


----------



## Sim79

nzboardlife said:


> thats a pretty expensive root if thats there first question, maybe they should look into an asian titty bar instead


I agree, Thailand might be better option for you.


----------



## Mojo

Only u guys can turn a question on the search for powder into a conversation about asian titty bar?


----------



## Guest

aaaahhhh...Japan...the first place I've ever stepped on a snowboard!...Was stationed at Iwakuni (on mainland JP) for a year...not idea what resort I was at but it was 30 min from Iwakuni....I never had an issue w/ talking to ppl there...JP requires at least 1 yr English to be tought in school so alot of ppl there can speak some English....Japanese people have a very quiet culture so most try to avoid anyone non Japanese anyways....

I need to take a trip back there....loved it!

P.S. Wouldn't suggest eating anything at any of the resorts out there....3 of us came down w/ food poisioning after eating the ckn at the cafeteria there....:thumbsdown:


----------



## zakk

older, but great, article on Niseko: 

Niseko, Japan: Downhill Skiing in the Land of the Rising Sun - New York Times

Also, any place that has A) Beer and B) Aussies will have C) a night life.


----------



## zakk

slice said:


> Japan sounds excellent., i think i shall be heading there this season. Shiga kogen is the biggest resort with the most runs and lifts but does it have good powder runs like the others advertise? Also, back to the night life.. The punters want to know if the local ladies are friendly... like do they put out?:dunno:


I'm sure a suave, debonair gentleman with such eloquently stated questions will have little problem with the fairer sex.


----------



## Guest

zakk said:


> I'm sure a suave, debonair gentleman with such eloquently stated questions will have little problem with the fairer sex.


Yes, this is true. The fact that im drop dead sexy also helps.

Quality article.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

*Snowboarding in Skiga Kogen & Furano*

Hi All,

Here is some firsthand info for you on Japan- Shiga Kogen & Furano 

We went for the first time in Febuary 08.

It is a great place to visit and given it is only 8/9 hr flight from the Australian East Coast many Aussies make it an annual visit. 

As someone mentioned earlier Niseko is probably the most popular tourist destination on the north Island of Hokkaido. 

We decided that we see enough Aussies at home and in New Zealand so we went off the beaten track a little and checked out some of the other resorts with more Japanese flavour.

A quick 3 hr ride from Tokyo by Shinkansen (Bullet train) is Nagano which is on the doorstep of 2 fantastic locations - Shiga Kogen & Hakuba. 

Shiga Kogen is more of a collection of smaller resorts/hotels across a wide area that are all accessible using one lift pass. It is possible to ski/board from one side to the other using some of the 71 lifts and a cable car link. One of the great features of this area was that if the wind was up from one direction you could ski over the other side to an area that was sheltered and still have plently of terrain. 

Depending on where you are stationed at Shiga Kogen, Après varies from reasonably slow to non existent and it is very difficult to get from area to area after dark as the buses/shuttles finshed at around 7 & 9pm respectively. We stayed at the Prince Hotel East and the facilities were excellent, dinner was included and was also excellent.

We got lucky at Shiga Kogen and had some of the best boarding I have had anywhere. The place was like living in a snow globe - it snowed pretty much the entire time we were there and we had some epic powder runs with uncrowded lift lines.

With such a big area comes alot of people and we did find that the main runs had quite a few school groups ect which did tend to chop up some of the main runs off the big gondala's - on the flip side there was plently of runs to explore on the older lifts that had barely any people. As far as off piste goes, it could be done allthough the ski patrols generally frown on it. 

After Shiga Kogen we headed north to Furano in the centre of Hokkaido, by this stage we had pretty high expectations as we had had it pretty good for the first 10 days and Hokkaido is more renowned for its powder than Nagano.

Furano is alot easier to explain as it is basically a town at the base of 2 interconnecting areas. Taxis are easily accesable and the town centre is close when you get sick of the hotel food. Once again Apres is kind of slow although there are heaps of places to eat & drink cheaply. When checking out some bars we bumped into a few groups of tourists which was plently of fun.

The Furano tourist association does a great job. They provide an english guidebook which helps you make your way around and a bus that runs into town sponsored by them which is very handy. In addition to this they have a free ski guide program where you turn up and the local ski guides give you a tour of the mountian. After having a few sakes the night before the bar owner told us that he is a guide and we organised to meet him up on the mountain the next day it was a great experience. 

Unfortunately we didn't get the powder we had enjoyed at Shiga Kogen (the locals told us we missed it by a week and showed us some amazing photos of chest deep turns). Midweek there was also some School & Army groups snaking thier way down the hills to negoitiate which by then we were starting to think was standard fare wherever you go in Japan. 

All in all we had a blast there wasn't much we could fault except maybe the nightlife was a little slow in Shiga Kogen and there was no english TV- Take a laptop & some english dvd's and you will be fine. The people are great, so is the food and drink (which is cheap outside Toyko). You do not need too much Japanese allthough a couple of the basics always go down well (like anywhere you go) but if you get stuck you can usually find somebody that can speak some English that is willing to lend a hand.


----------



## Mojo

Nice work Magool, any photos?


----------



## Guest

ahhh i would love to snowboard in japan.


----------



## Guest

*Photos - Japan*

Thanks Mojo,

I have dug out a couple of photos - unfortunately I didnt take too many on the mountain as we were too busy sliding  









The hotel in Shiga Kogen 









Lots of snow on the roof - walking allong the hallway was like standing inside a breaking wave as it froze and curled around









Calf deep by Lunchtime.
Standing on a (groomed) link run between hills - one of the few areas we had to unclip - at least we could stop and get a photo. 

The trick was to watch the groomers start the night before work out which runs they did first so we could start on those in the morning- They had the most pow after it snowed all night. We found a number of these during the stay and had thigh/ass deep powder without leaving the runs. 









From the top of Yakabitiyama (sp?) Shiga Kogen looking back over where we had come from - look closely and you can see the runs linking across into the hills in the distance. 










Looking down at Furano town from the hill.


----------



## Guest

I was stationed in Japan while in the Navy and let me tell you it soooooo fun...as you can see and read it is what everyone says. I was on the main land and spent a fair amount of time in the Gumma prefecture. As that was 10 yrs ago the names of the resorts escape me but I have been to Niseko, Hakuba, Fujiwara? but if you have the chance to go don't miss out! Also if in Tokyo area check out Coolval? its an indoor snowpark, sooo fun. I also got to shred MT. Fuji!!! No joke if the pics weren't so old and on paper you bet I would share! I bruised a rib that day, but it was sick!


----------



## Guest

i cant wait to get to niseko in 12 days. im gonna be there for 1.5 months then down to hakuba for a month or so. glad to hear i made a good choice


----------



## Mojo

ticket to Niseko booked last week, ive got goosebumps...


----------



## Guest

hey where abouts are you staying. im gonna be in log house kanon, i think its about 5min walk from the chair lift. 1800yen a night


----------



## Mojo

dave_o said:


> hey where abouts are you staying. im gonna be in log house kanon, i think its about 5min walk from the chair lift. 1800yen a night


Think its at the Landmark(to be confirmed) we're getting a 3x2 self contained apartment for 5 of us. Will be there from 7/2/09 to 16/2/09. How bout u?


----------



## Guest

december5- jan 15ish and then im gonna go down to hakuba from jan 15ish to mar1 then back home.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism

I'm definitely keeping this thread on my radar. I'm planning a trip with my (Japanese) girlfriend when the Olympics come to Van in 2010. We're going to do the tourist thing and the snowboarding thing, so it should be a pretty intense couple of weeks! I've already started boning up on my Japanese -- you can download great, free podcasts through the iTunes store to learn Japanese.


----------



## baldylox

mag⋅net⋅ism;84770 said:


> I've already started boning


THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!! THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!!!!


----------



## trevk#07

mag⋅net⋅ism;84770 said:


> I've already started boning up on my Japanese -- you can download great, *free podcasts* through the iTunes store to learn Japanese.


no doubt? sweet. i hope to take a trip there sometime next year and have been scouring the internet for any free language, culture and travel tips and etc. thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism

cifex said:


> THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!! THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!!!!


Grooooooaaaaannnnnn. Worse than my roommates! Wait a sec...Chris? Ryan? Is that you??


----------



## baldylox

Pam Beasley FTW!


----------



## Mooz

cifex said:


> THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!! THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!!!!


Cifex has been waiting to use that online for almost a year now.


----------



## kri$han

excellent thread.

I wanna do Japan one day, but I'll need a ton of time off... *sigh*


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism

kri$han said:


> excellent thread.
> 
> I wanna do Japan one day, but I'll need a ton of time off... *sigh*


Hahaha, gooooooooooooood luck!


----------



## Guest

I'm super stoked on Japan. My girlfriends good mate lives at the base of one of the mountains over there (cant remember which one) so hopefully that Japanese that I got taught in primary school can be revived....



zakk said:


> Also, any place that has A) Beer and B) Aussies will have C) a night life.


Amen to that! We like to have a good time :cheeky4: And thats what makes the Aussie resorts worth while! The snow might be poor in comparison some of the time (alright most of the time) but damn do we have a good time regardless!

_If anyone is keen for an Aussie trip ever then dont be shy _


----------



## bryantp

*Japan*

I've lived here for 6 years and learned to snowboard here. It's a big subject but here are a few tips.
Tokyo is a long way from all the resorts. You will need to travel. The easiest place to go is Niseko. Once at the resort, over half of the folks speak English, albeit with an Aussie accent. It has a significant night life (props to the Aussies for that) and a wonderful vibe. It has the second best powder I've ridden here.

Shiga Kogen is a bit more complicated to get to but once you're there, no problems with English. Very large resort with lots of terrain changes. When the powder comes, it's mindboggling.

Hakkoda is the best for powder. Chest high much of the season is normal. It is the hardest to get to and you need a guide...really. I recommend Simon's Hakkoda Powder Snow Tours for info. Simon's pretty cool and has taken me further than I thought possible. Don't think of going without a guide though or you'll be another statistic. People die there.

Lots of other places...Japan is awesome. Compared to Colorado - more powder, less steep. For Hokkaido and definitely Hakkoda, ride something a bit longer/wider than you might use on your home slope. Hakkoda also requires poles - yes for snowboarding. Almost everything is off piste and there are some short flat spots.


----------



## Guest

4 more sleeps people till i hit niseko. friday isnt coming fast enough


----------



## Mojo

dave_o said:


> 4 more sleeps people till i hit niseko. friday isnt coming fast enough


Keep me posted, ive still got 2mths to go...


----------



## Sim79

How long does the season last in Japan? When is the best time to go so its not to busy but still heaps of snow?


----------



## bryantp

Sim79 said:


> How long does the season last in Japan? When is the best time to go so its not to busy but still heaps of snow?


Jan thru march is best. Crowds r on weekends


----------



## Guest

Hey, just noticed this thread. Just wanted to mention that Nagano and Niseko are great, but there's more out there. Aside from the obvious Niseko, my favorite place is Takasu Snow Park in Gifu. It's better than any of the places I've been in Nagano so far. Better groomers, better parks, and they don't care if you go into the trees. If you're in the area, try it!

If anyone is going to be in Niseko next week, please send me a PM!


----------



## Guest

im headin to hakuba at the end of jan pretty pumped


----------



## Guest

this is going down. nasty nate shall hit japan with a board!!

anyone planning a trip in 2010 I can get in on? lets dooo eeeeet


----------



## Guest

*Boarding in Japan*

Planning on moving to Japan next year for school, in Sendai (about 2 hours north of Tokyo) but the options around look amazing. Can't wait to go there and see everything it has to offer. Anyone been up in that area? I will be talking to some friends who are over there and see what they say, but if any of you guys know anything let me know, but chances are I will be taking a vacation south to Nagano and have some fun there.

Some powder to the people there currently, how I wish I was there.

bokken


----------



## bryantp

It's epic here. You'll love it. Check out my (very much beginning) site and let me know what questions you have. C'mon down...the powder's deep!


----------



## Guest

It looks nice...good old Narita Airport...any equipment that you have found in Japan thats available only there, or cheaper there? For me and traveling, it would be slightly easier if I could buy there rather than bring with me (taking 3+ bags, including snowboard) for an entire year. But if its more expensive and the same thing, I would probably buy here and bring it with me.

Btw, your pics are pretty nice. The airport ones made me laugh.

bokken


----------



## bryantp

Thanks. I've been here a little over 7 years. I learned to snowboard here...before that I was never on a mountain with snow.

Bring your gear with you. Good gear is cheaper in the States. I go on an annual pilgrimmage to Colorado and bring Japanese friends with me. They buy everything there...so much cheaper.

Good gear...h'mmm...flotation is important - it's not as steep here as the U.S...that's not always true but it often is.

I really like Lib Tech boards although I haven't ridden the banana technology yet. I also like Never Summer. If possible, bring a powder board and a smaller, ice board. I ride everything so I like to be prepared. Otherwise, go with something that works in both places...that's where the Lib Tech comes in. Travis Rice models work well for that.

Food here is excellent. People are friendly. Learn 50 to 100 words in Japanese. Once you start trying, folks here will try their English and the party's on.

It's very safe here...nice to know. BTW, we've had a great start to the year. I'll be doing an overnight trip to Shiga Kogen in 1 1/2 weeks and another in Hakuba at the end of the month.

Serious powder right now. My leg is already burning.


----------



## Guest

It sounds so fun...What do you do in Japan? Or a native?

Thanks for that info. Even ridden the Cold Smoke by Atomic? I am going to see what deals are going on in a month or two and see if people are still selling it as I have gotten recommendations for that board across the board, but a second board (if I have the money) would be great.

I am nearly fluent in Japanese as it is (been studying for about 5 years now) but I will be entering Japan with a semester off of classes (none offered at my level) so I will just start working on it intensively when I get there. I have been a few times in the past and yeah, the food is amazing. I had to limit myself to around 40 dollars a day/meal of 150 yen sushi plates, or I just ate everyone's food around me...loved it.

Dude, so jealous. It sounds like such a blast. Wish I could switch places with you right now...When its winter next year I probably won't be on campus for a lot of the time...how are prices on lift tickets? But the powder sounds so nice right now. We have nothing around where I am. Hopefully, I will be able to get a few friends and head up to Tahoe late January or early February, but Japan sounds much better.


----------



## bryantp

I work for the U.S. government and live on Yokota AB on the outskirts of Tokyo. It's a great gig!

With your Japanese skills, you will rock the house. Gaijins who speak Japanese get the best of all worlds...very nice.

I haven't ridden the Atomic boards...again, only a little over 5 years riding so somewhat limited experience. I bought my Lib Tech from eBay just to try out magnetraction cheaply. Wow...it's nice. I learned about the NS Summit on this site and have loved it. I'm not as fond of my first board, a Burton Canyon but it's a first board...what can you say.

Lift tickets run between 4 and 5,000 yen for all day tickets. What that is in dollars varies but usually it means between $35 and $55 dollars a day - cheaper than the U.S. by far.

Food at ski-jos is higher but lunch can still be had for under $15. 

Tear it up. There are so many places and so much powder. The last 2 years were disappointing but this year looks good...everything goes in cycles. When all else fails, head north to Hokkaido...it's almost always good.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, my first boards have pretty much been either rentals and borrowed boards from friends, so I would like my own board finally. But thats a pretty nice deal with the US Government. Yeah, thats what has happened to me in the past. I had a model calling me her boyfriend part way through my trip, I have one friend waiting for me to go back and I think she wants to marry me, and I had an entire school trying to catch glimpses of me as I walked down the hallways. Pretty funny...

What do you do for the government, if you can answer? Hoping I can get a position where I can live in Japan when I am out of college. but 4000-5000 tickets are pretty good prices...I can see where most of my money would go to...Hopefully the powder returns next year as well...


----------



## bryantp

Nothing secret. I'm the advertising manager for Stars and Stripes (a military newspaper) in Asia.

C'mon down. We'll hit an izakaya sometime.


----------



## Guest

Nice nice, I have heard from too many ex special ops to feel entirely safe asking what they did in the army, navy, special forces, or just black ops...my ex girlfriends dad was a green beret sniper that had the highest number of recoded kills for GW1 i believe...

For sure, sounds like a blast, can't wait to get to Japan!


----------



## bryantp

*snowboarding japan*

I can't wait to get back - Leave Korea in the morning, arrive Friday afternoon at home. Saturday night...NY's kick-off party...see my wife and dogs...then then next week, on the snow


----------



## Guest

Sounds like a ton of fun...traveling all over the world...but its also gotta be tiring...


----------



## bryantp

Mine is a milk run. I always go to the same places for work. Korea, Okinawa, Guam, and back to Tokyo. It's not bad and you get to see stuff but it can get old.

The NY's party is called Shinnen Kai...or something close to that. All you can eat/drink for 2 hours is a typical setup, then folks go out on their own from there. There are similar things before NYs called Bonnen kai.

Do you call yourself Bokken because of a martial arts practice?


----------



## Guest

Partly, there was also a funny joke involved which makes me grimace when remembering it...my teacher misheard me and thought I said "boki" instead of "bokken" and "boki" just happens to mean erection...go me...so I keep it bokken or bokin as a laugh and use other names for a few sites. But it did originate from martial arts as I used a bokken when training a long time ago.

But NY's parties sound fun...all you can eat...I wouldn't be talking too much I think...


----------



## bryantp

Nice......


----------



## Guest

Go me...I am special...


----------



## bryantp

Check out the blog now...after this was served, the new word you taught me entered the conversation. Amazing how a little sake reduces inhibitions.


----------



## Guest

I never knew how much words like that helped a conversation until I realized what the words I couldn't understand meant...or how to better describe something...


----------



## bryantp

That one stopped the conversation for a second or two...funny thing, a friend of mine was blamed for teaching it to me.


----------



## Guest

Haha, I hope you didn't say it in front of any Japanese girls...that would have made them so embarrassed...


----------



## bryantp

Older women. No problem. We're all friends and my wife was there...kinda like king's x.


----------



## Guest

Haha, all good then. Younger girls are slightly more...embarrassed? In my experience at least. But sometimes not...


----------



## bryantp

Always fun to find out anyway. These were mostly my wife's friends. My wife doesn't speak any Japanese except dirty words...too funny...so they all think of her as their potty-mouthed Gaijin friend. I'm just hanging out for the sake and food, which was excellent although I did drag a ski buddy along for good luck. They blamed him for teaching me the word...so an excellent evening.


----------



## Guest

I thought I'll add my 2 cents to this thread. I recently got back from an epic snowboarding trip in Japan. I went to Hakuba, Shiga Kogen and Niseko. 

Hakuba - I really can't remember much of Hakuba being the first mountain I went to while in Japan. I remember it being not as touristy as Niseko. The mountain itself, I really don't remember much. Being start of the season, there was not much soft snow around. The scenery though is awesome! Love the local town atmosphere.


Shiga Kogen - I only spent a day trip there. The runs I was on were nicely groomed, beginner runs. I would say this is better than hakuba in terms of runs. I loved the atmosphere of the place. There was basically no tourists, so everyone was a local japanese boarder or skier. Being a boarder, there were some runs which would suit more skiiers, they were flat or had moguls. I would recommend staying at a ryokan (traditional japanese hotel) for at least one night if you going to Shiga Kogen. Onsens will do wonders! Also the Onsen Snow monkeys!


Niseko - By far the best conditions I've ever ridden in. On the famous strawberry fields run, I was in a good waist deep in powder at times. Falling was like falling in pillows, amazing. When it comes night time, it was ridiculous. Best night boarding EVER! There is a large number of runs while night boarding. Also I've never seen so much snow in my life. It was almost constantly snowing there. On the base of the mountain, 10-15cm of fresh would fall while night boarding, this meant you could even ride your board down the street (which is prohibited). They had a good setup for people that like to ride park, (heaps of rails, tables) or guys that love the big jumps. 

The place is overrun with aussies. You can take this as a bad or a good thing depending what you wanted to do. I am aussie myself but it didn't feel like a holiday almost because basically everyone was aussie. The nightlife there is great with huge number or bars to go to. I never got to have a drink at any bars though but I assume it be over run with rowdy drunk aussies though. So in terms of total package, Niseko is definitely the place to be. 

In reference to someone saying its hard to get by without knowing any japanese is wrong. You can get by in Japan without knowing any japanese. Most signage will be in english also most people have basic english skills so communicating is not that hard.


----------



## bryantp

*Japan*

Your impressions were spot on. 

I've never done the backcountry tours at Hakuba but the stuff that's just available never overwhelmed me.

Shiga on a powder day is mind-boggling. 

Niseko is heaven.


----------



## bryantp

*Japan powder*

So, I'm sitting home sick and cruising the Net. Here's some nice Niseko powder.


----------



## Reede

I fly out for Hakuba on Sunday, there for a week and up to Niseko for another week. Snow is forecast to fall all week at both resorts, can't freakin wait!


----------



## bryantp

It started today and should snow everyday this week...even Hakuba. Niseko should be epic. I'm going to Colorado next weekend...not the best timing ;-)


----------



## Sim79

First Japan trip is booked for me and a friend, 9 nights in Niseko for Jan 2012


----------



## Reede

I'll be back there again next year! Probably 2 weeks in Feb.


----------



## Sim79

Got back last week from Niseko Japan! Had a great time and will be heading back soon as possible. 5 out of our 7 days were powder days and the other 2 days we were still finding heaps of long runs of un-carved powder through the trees 

Niseko was great but want try somewhere else this time.

Hakuba sounds good 1 all mountain lift ticket gives you access to 9 mountains or 138 chairlifts and 5 gondals

I am never wasting anymore time and money in NZ or AUS again on snow, Japan only now as its so close and cheap.


----------



## p-hat in cincy

Leaving Narita in a couple hours myself. Hit Hakuba Goryu & Hakuba 47 Wed afternoon and Thursday. Hakuba got hammered Wednesday. Some were saying 70cm and reports that surrounding areas got it again Wed & Thurs nights. It was awesome! Very rude introduction into deep powder snowboarding for me!


----------



## krazibone

I'll be going to Niseko in 2 weeks... for the guys that are going to Hakuba head to Tsugaike Kogen you won't be disappointed it is one of Japans hidden gems and most of the Japanese locals go there. You will have to take two shuttle buses to get there but it is worth it.


----------



## Memphis Hawk

When you guys are finished at Niseko, come pay us a visit at Hakkoda. 460cm as of today.


----------



## Memphis Hawk

p-hat in cincy said:


> Leaving Narita in a couple hours myself. Hit Hakuba Goyru & Hakuba 47 Wed afternoon and Thursday. Hakuba got hammered Wednesday. Some were saying 70cm and reports that surrounding areas got it again Wed & Thurs nights. It was awesome! Very rude introduction into deep powder snowboarding for me!


haha, hopefully your time didn't involve too much hiking. 70cm is way too much if you've never done powder before, especially without the right board!


----------



## Sim79

Memphis Hawk said:


> , especially without the right board!


Whats the main differences with a powder board? 

We didn't have powder boards, we just moved our binding positions to the rear which made the powder a lot easier.


----------



## Memphis Hawk

Powder boards are just what they sound like. They are generally longer with a large nose to induce float, often some of the tail is removed to help sink the rear, some to the point that they resemble a Flying V guitar. The sidecut is designed with a directional, heavily setback stance in mind so that turning is still very similar to a normal board. Your legs don't get anywhere near as tired, you don't get stuck as easy, etc etc etc.


----------



## Sim79

Thanks for the info Memphis Hawk


----------



## Sim79

A few pics 








My favourite pic


----------



## dreampow

sweet powder

we are having a bumper year

I will be heading up to Nagano for 3 days of riding next week.


----------



## Sim79

Time to start planning the next trip!!

We had great time on our first trip at Niseko but want to go somewhere different. While we were there we got told Rusutzu is better than Niseko as the terrain is steeper, more tree runs and better lifts that go to the peak so less walking!
What's the township of Rusutzu like compared to Niseko? Are there supermarkets?


----------



## ETM

yep there are japanese supermarkets aka 7- 11 and seicomart. Search my posts for my rusutsu pics and vids.


----------



## Sim79

I already seen all your great pics and videos.

Is 7 days a good lenght of time to spend there?


----------



## ETM

I spend more than 7 days there, I see a lot of people say they would only want a day there and then back to niseko. Those people baffle me but each to their own. There is more off piste terrain than you can discover in 7 days at rusutsu, those who get bored simply arent finding the goodness in my opinion.
In saying that you probably should just stay at niseko ;-)

Ps a few of the boys on this forum are organising an informal meetup for the first week of feb at rusutsu if you are interested.


----------



## Sim79

Sounds good ETM, I am aways exploring trying to find fresh powder! I have to cordinate my travel dates with another mate and both our jobs, last time we were there for the last week of Jan. So it may work out, I'll let you know if it does.


----------



## Sim79

Less than 2 months to go!

Great snowfall already 

ETM from the 2nd to the 9th of feb we will on slopes of Rusutsu


----------



## ETM

Sim79 said:


> Less than 2 months to go!
> 
> Great snowfall already
> 
> ETM from the 2nd to the 9th of feb we will on slopes of Rusutsu


Sweet Ill definately see you there.


----------



## Sim79

According to the Niseko snow report yesterday, they had gone past 4m :yahoo: of snowfall in the village! :thumbsup:


----------



## maxhood

*what good ski resorts there?*

what good ski resorts there? Any recommedation?:bowdown:


----------



## Wangta

I'm in. When are we going??


----------



## Sim79

maxhood said:


> what good ski resorts there? Any recommedation?:bowdown:


Yes, read the thread.

+40cm today at Rusutsu


----------



## hktrdr

Just moved to our house in Niseko for the next 2 months or so. Initially wanted to come sooner, but early season reports were poor - and then it started to dump! Definitely missed a few great weeks, but am hoping that it was a harbinger of things to come for the rest of the season.
One thing: It has been COLD the last few days!


----------



## Wangta

hktrdr said:


> Just moved to our house in Niseko for the next 2 months or so. Initially wanted to come sooner, but early season reports were poor - and then it started to dump! Definitely missed a few great weeks, but am hoping that it was a harbinger of things to come for the rest of the season.
> One thing: It has been COLD the last few days!


Im coming over tomorrow!


----------



## lilpea

Going to Niseko for second time in February. Its wonderful, fresh soft snow continously (so much that sometimes you don't quite know which way is up) and great food. The terrain is not as steep or long as Europe (my past experience has been les Trois Vallees, Grindlewald/Muerren, Kaprun) but the off-piste makes it very different and special. Going back to soak in the onsen after a day, fabulous dinner, night skiing...... its a great experience. And its a bit like being in Australia......


----------



## Sim79

lilpea said:


> Its wonderful, fresh soft snow continously (so much that sometimes you don't quite know which way is up) And its a bit like being in Australia......


Where in Australia do we have snow thats a bit like Japan? Lol, lol, lol


The only thing I didn't like about Niseko was the amount off ausies there.


----------



## lilpea

Ha ha ha 
I meant its like being in Australia as you are surrounded by Aussies (as one who has been living outside Aus for years, when I arrived, all I could hear around me were...other Australians)

Slightly annoying but well worth it!


----------



## Wangta

Hey guys,

Just read this thread and am getting serious about jumping on a plane early February to Japan. 

Curious how you all approached finding housing? Where did you guys stay and how did you find housing? And what's a decent price? I have no idea what "cheap" means for housing near the resorts and am curious what you guys shelled out for room/board. I don't need to be in the cheapest place, but don't want to be in the 4 seasons either!

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Sim79

I used Deep Powder Tours, I just do a full package.
Flights + Bus tranfers and Accomidation.

They have heaps off accomidation too choose from budget backpackers through to 5 star, so its up to you to choose what you need and what your budget is.

Its very well run, heaps off info is supplied, they meet you when you land, put you on a bus. When you arrieve in the town someone meets you and shows you around the town and drops you off at your accomidation. If you have any issues they are your point off contact for the whole trip.
This was our first Japan trip and had zero needs or issues.
Then its the same deal when leaving, they pick you up and organize everything.
Me and my mate found it quite a relaxing way to travel.


----------



## NYTSNOW

looking for secret stashes in RUSUTSU and NISEKO.

anyone want to show us around? we'll be there from 2/15-2/22!


----------



## ETM

NYTSNOW said:


> looking for secret stashes in RUSUTSU and NISEKO.
> 
> anyone want to show us around? we'll be there from 2/15-2/22!


Its not rocket science lol. This is hokkaido remember


----------



## NYTSNOW

ETM said:


> This is hokkaido remember


meaning what? i know what i know on those mountains but obviously not fluid enough since they're not my local mountains.


----------



## ETM

If you see me at rusutsu follow me if you can keep up lol


----------



## Sim79

ETM said:


> If you see me at rusutsu follow me if you can keep up lol


ETM on his board, I was there on this great day  1 of 3 big days in 1 week!!
rusutsu snowboarding 5/2/2013 - YouTube

Enjoy the rest of your trip lucky bugger! Till next time...


----------



## Wangta

Got luck enough to get a bluebird day last week. Snow was unbelievable. Chest deep!


----------



## ETM

Hakkoda? Looks very wind affected.


----------



## Magnum626

So Wangta who did you use to get out there? Vacation package or did you just arrange everything yourself?

That terrain looks amazing. One of the few bluebird pics I've seen of the mountain out there.


----------



## MistahTaki

northern niigata rocks! so much snow its unbelievable


----------



## pjstyles

ETM said:


> Hakkoda? Looks very wind affected.


It doesn't look wind affected. IT IS wind affected.


----------



## pjstyles

Wangta said:


> Got luck enough to get a bluebird day last week. Snow was unbelievable. Chest deep!


where are the chest deep shots?


----------



## drc13

Having been to Hakuba/Myoko/Nozawa over the past couple of years and with another trip in September planned (not for snow this time) I am well and truly in love with Japan.

Here's an edit I made of my recent Myoko/Nozawa trip in January.


----------



## Wangta

pjstyles said:


> where are the chest deep shots?


Hey guys. Not sure i have any of the chest deep snow but trust me, on a couple of tumbles I was so buried it took me a good 15 mind to get out. 

I am still here - trip ends in a couple days so I haven't had time to go through all my pics and video yet but here are a couple I shot off to a couple friends. 

And to answer question above - a friend and in arranged all travel ourselves. It can be done, it's just more of a pain in the butt researching etc. Would def do some things a little different but am quite pleased with how things turned out. Would be happy to answer any questions should you guys have any.


----------



## Sim79

Wangta said:


> Got luck enough to get a bluebird day last week. Snow was unbelievable. Chest deep!
> View attachment 15986


Wow sick pic :thumbsup:


Some of my footage
GOPR0659 - YouTube

Japan 2013 DIY Swallow tail - YouTube


----------



## Wangta

pjstyles said:


> where are the chest deep shots?


So first pic is me stuck in about waist deep pow. I had to unstrap and when i did, i literally fell another foot and the snow came up to my chest/neck. Insane. 

Second picture shows how much snow is here...those walls are like 13 feet high. They towered over the buses driving by.


----------



## pjstyles

How was your overall experience @ Hakkoda? Did you get to go anywhere else?


----------



## Wangta

pjstyles said:


> How was your overall experience @ Hakkoda? Did you get to go anywhere else?


Hakkoda was the nest snowboarding of my life. Hands down. It was simply awesome. But it's noy for everyone - If you don't like doing backcountry or aren't comfortable in close quarters with trees (seriously, some of the tracks that you have to follow are a foot wide and you're winding super close to trees near the bottom), or are opposed to doing some hiking with snowshoes - Hakkoda is not for you. 

Also went to niseko - resorts were nice but the mountain itself is quite small. Best runs I had were off the back side, and again, all of the above applies again. The resort had some good pow, but not unlike pow you can get at American resorts. The backside is really where it turned awesome. 

Can you tell I like backcountry riding???


----------



## pjstyles

So did you like Hakkoda better than Niseko? *edit* sorry, you already answered that question.

It's kinda funny I've spent two seasons in Hakkoda and have no urge to go back once I move back to the states.
However, I actually found Hakkoda in the spring to be more fun than prime time pow season.


----------

